# Fattie w/qview



## bluebombersfan (Oct 14, 2011)

I decided to make up a fattie for the weekend.  I thought I would try green pepper, onion, mushrooms sauted with a little bit of Jeff's BBQ sauce.  Here it is








I found this at my butchers so I thought I would try it out in a fattie.







Next I sauted onions, green pepper, onion with some of Jeff's BBQ.  I also added a few shakes of homemade chipotle powder to give it a bit of a kick.







After the mixture cooled I put in on the sausage.







Then I added some smoked Moz and sharp cheddar that I had in the fridge!







Rolled up and ready for some bacon!







Bacon weave added and ready for the smoker.  This one will be going on later today will post some pictures after the weekend!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good. I haven't smoked a fatty in so long. I should probably throw one on this weekend when my smoker is running.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Dang, now that is a nice lookin fattie. Think I could get ya to come here and roll me a couple?? lol

I like the ingredients you put in there. I think I need to smoke another fattie!!

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 14, 2011)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Dang, now that is a nice lookin fattie. Think I could get ya to come here and roll me a couple?? lol
> 
> I like the ingredients you put in there. I think I need to smoke another fattie!!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH!!  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful Job, Bomber !!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2011)

Great start!

Can't wait for the finish!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Job, Bomber !!!!
> 
> Thanks for showing!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 14, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great start!
> 
> Can't wait for the finish!


Thanks Al, will post after the weekend!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats a fine looking fattie so far blue............................


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice Fattie Dude


----------

